# GBATEMP XMAS TREE 07



## .TakaM (Dec 8, 2007)

Well well guys, it's that time of the year.
lot's of new members to help us out, and lots of oldies still here with online decorating experience.

I don't want to have rules for taking part in this, but just think of it like a real xmas tree
So don't be a jerk and put something on the star, something massive covering other people's ornaments etc
And remember, GBAtemp has a lot of members so don't take up more space than you need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










add something to the tree, and upload the new image for the next person to continue.
If you need a place to upload the image:
http://tinypic.com/
http://imageshack.us/
And please, save the image as a png, if even just a few people save it as a jpg, it looks horrible very quickly.

Merry christmas guys, hope you have a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'06 xmas tree here


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 8, 2007)

EDIT: First one up, with my great photoshop skills.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## OSW (Dec 8, 2007)

EDIT: must redo it, i keep changing my mind. sorry /_\


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 8, 2007)

here's my contribution


----------



## Railgun (Dec 8, 2007)

damn thats fun


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 8, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 8, 2007)

Please, do not add any phallic silhouettes or any other offensive material.


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Salamantis (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Icarus (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Bitbyte (Dec 8, 2007)

A little Disgaea


----------



## Chopders (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

Ahh crap greyhound! Now I have to think of something else to put!


----------



## greyhound (Dec 8, 2007)

i put the dog in, not the cube


----------



## Icarus (Dec 8, 2007)

I put the cube


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

Ahh so sorry greyhound!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Ducky (Dec 8, 2007)

Ah... .Takam fella... It was already posted before.. >


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

Poor little guy starved to death..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

lol ackkk my skull !


----------



## Ducky (Dec 8, 2007)

There.. It was posted here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66195&hl=Tree


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> There.. It was posted here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66195&hl=Tree




GBAtemp Christmas Tree: PRACTICE EDITION


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there a size limit on ornaments? It's gonna fill up pretty quickly...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

75x75   

i think we have plenty of room left but please make sure you squeeze em in


----------



## Railgun (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

railgun are you adding multiple ornaments ?


----------



## Railgun (Dec 8, 2007)

is so much fun...
not allowed?^^


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

lol no its not allowed stop adding ornaments !


this is what we should do we should make a ornament 75x75 with a transprant background and then have A MOD ADD THE ORNAMENT TO THE TREE HIMSELF 

too many ppl are going to mess up the tree 

and i just noticed the star has been shopped we shouldnt be able to put a ornament on the star

this is the 3rd tree in 24 hours lol


----------



## Railgun (Dec 8, 2007)

okay, sry :'(

next year, we need a tree for every day till christmas day


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

Too many newbs, aint gonna work.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 8, 2007)

...No star taking, that was the rules last year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: @ Linki...yeah its turning into a disaster


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> this is what we should do we should make a ornament 75x75 with a transprant background and then have A MOD ADD THE ORNAMENT TO THE TREE HIMSELF


I vote for this.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 8, 2007)

What would be REALLY good is if I made a small client that let you place a 75x75 image wherever you wanted on the tree, then only the changed bit was uploaded and added to the master...

- Sam


----------



## Verocity (Dec 8, 2007)

We didn't need any of this last year, If people just made their images the size of Mine and BoneMonkey's and placed them tightly together than everything would be fine.

Look at last year's tree it turned out great...


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy XMAS !!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay, I added some brief rules.
Just think of it like decorating a real tree
Don't be a jerk and put something on the star, something massive covering other people's ornaments etc
And remember, GBAtemp has a lot of members so don't take up more space than you need


----------



## Icarus (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah I think the cube is taking too much space. If you're good at shopping, you can actually resize it. I'm sorry =/


----------



## pika3000 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

Finally, it's been done right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's been a day since mine was taken down for some reason (too early I guess)

Thanks .TakaM!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone should throw my ass up there for me cuz lord knows I'll never get around to it...


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Yeah I think the cube is taking too much space. If you're good at shopping, you can actually resize it. I'm sorry =/


naw the cube is alright, it's on the ground with the other presents where size isn't so critical


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 9, 2007)

Here, added [M]artin and [M]yself.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 9, 2007)

EDIT: Ubuntu FTW


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 9, 2007)

Thx VV


----------



## dg10050 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## freemaan (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jerm27 (Dec 9, 2007)

*SPIDER PIG*


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 9, 2007)

someone put my pic on teh l33t tree


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone put a blurred out penis on it for me. kthnxbai.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2007)

added my baldino


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 10, 2007)

Can someone put my ava on there? I'm just too lazy and have crappy skills.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 10, 2007)

when this Tree is finished, I'll tag it with photobucket, since you can do that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when your mouse goes over the avatar, you'll know who's avatar it is, yeah, just PM me when you guys think its literally finished


----------



## Foie (Dec 10, 2007)

No tree is complete without a Chuck Norris.  Oh, and btw, maybe someone should swap the star out with a Triforce.  Just an idea


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 10, 2007)

why is it just full of people's avatars?


----------



## redact (Dec 10, 2007)

here's mine, enjoy


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2007)

wrong topic buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there's like 3 tree topics right now


----------



## robi (Dec 10, 2007)

My contribution


----------



## Osaka (Dec 10, 2007)

is this the real one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last time I added something it ended up not being the real one


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> My contribution


no jpegs sorry, if 1 or 2 other people save it as a jpeg also, it will look like absolute crap

and guys, you don't have to add your avatar, you can put anything you want on


----------



## tjas (Dec 10, 2007)

Last time I put in a hanging lik-sang moscot... hmm what shall I do this time...


----------



## robi (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(robi @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My contribution
> ...




Hmm, I think bayimg converted it into a jpeg because I specifically remember saving as a PNG...


----------



## OSW (Dec 10, 2007)

reupload/save it!

i've got my ornament ready to stick on


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2007)

just use the image before the jepg'ing


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> why is it just full of people's avatars?



cause thats the whole point to this freakin madness


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iffy525 @ Dec 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > why is it just full of people's avatars?
> ...


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 10, 2007)

You people should be more creative.. like me.. I put my pet cockroach in the tree.. hope she's happy in therOMG SHE IS NOT MOVING ! WHAT HAVE I DONE!?


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 11, 2007)

Can someone put my ava on there please?


----------



## Samutz (Dec 11, 2007)

Added myself and pkprostudio.


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2007)

You choose which one is better. I think the first one is more unified with the tree, but the second one matches better with chuck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm leaning towards the first one, but i posted both because i wasted time on the other too


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> You choose which one is better. I think the first one is more unified with the tree, but the second one matches better with chuckÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh, I say go with that one


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Qpido (Dec 17, 2007)

Use the Shocker wisely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## emirof (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Christmas!


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 18, 2007)

cmon guys, roughly a week to go and there's still plenty of room


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

All Your Trees Are Belong To Us!,
Make Your Time




an oldie but a goodie


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> All Your Trees Are Belong To Us!,
> Make Your Time
> 
> 
> ...



no, just, no.. dont ruin this, PLEASE


----------



## CrystalSweet (Dec 23, 2007)

i didnt know which one to put my decoration on, so i did both..
i think the one with the giant picture in the back ruins it though :S


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 23, 2007)

Until .TakaM posts, I think it would be better to use the one _without_ the nasty background...


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 24, 2007)

oh yeh, I didn't think the all your base background one was a serious addition, I mean it's shrunk down the tree n stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just continue with the blue background version


----------



## Icarus (Dec 24, 2007)

Qpido covered my companion cube


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 24, 2007)

you can move Qpido's if you want


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine well beh her en too sex.


----------



## Urza (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Jepeto (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 24, 2007)

someone add my icon !


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know why Urza changed it. He can tell em later, as for now. Shabam.


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 24, 2007)

Edit: JPH posted @ the same time, I'll submit again later


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

Hiratai - he changed it for a reason (not for you to change it back).
The one you did was quite awful, sorry to say.

Here you are Gus - hope you like it (It's next to the mushroom)! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Urza (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Put a Game & Watch in Homer's hand.


I apologize for the inconvenience, but thats not the tree we're using.


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Hiratai - he changed it for a reason (not for you to change it back).
> The one you did was quite awful, sorry to say.
> 
> Here you are Gus - hope you like it (It's next to the mushroom)! Merry Christmas all!



yay! thanks! merry Christmas to you too


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 24, 2007)

Re-edited


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

Tehchan, I don't think it's very polite to put that over the donut :/

If you don't mind - I'm sure many agree - to put it somewhere where it doesn't conceal someone ornament (especially the damn donut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 24, 2007)

lol awesome! Game and watch


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 24, 2007)

game and watch is better anyway


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> Hiratai - he changed it for a reason (not for you to change it back).
> The one you did was quite awful, sorry to say.


It was made in paint - obviously - I thought you were AT LEAST smart enough to know that.

More paint fo sho!


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 24, 2007)

wtf where did my icon go!? ( i don't see it in my profile) !


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Gus122000 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> wtf where did my icon go!? ( i don't see it in my profile) !
> 
> 
> It was probably too large in size for the forum (you need to make it a one framed PNG instead of a GIF - atleast that is what I suggest)
> ...


@Hiratai
I was almost certain that it was made in Paint...but you can have the same result using Photoshop, Gimp, etc


----------



## Osaka (Dec 24, 2007)

here is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the 3rd time o_o


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 24, 2007)

Screw you guys, I don't wanna play no more. I'm taking my Game & Watch, and going home.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Screw you guys, I don't wanna play no more. I'm taking my Game & Watch, and going home.Â


you just need to do it when it slow so you dont get passed up


----------



## Urza (Dec 24, 2007)

@ tenchan4: jerm27 is the one who added Homer; I'm sure if you ask him the game & watch will be fine.

And to prevent any further confusion, here is the tree. Only one day left!


----------



## slayerspud (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't add anything to it myself, I don't even have Paint on this machine. Somebody paste my Big Daddy on there somewhere.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm under the wiinja.


----------



## shootme (Dec 24, 2007)

Under


----------



## OSW (Dec 25, 2007)

ahhhh man, i'm really happy with my addition. Bruce Lee looks so freaking awesome on the tree


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Dec 25, 2007)

GROG!!!


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sinkhead removed the horrible lossy JPG image

Ok, added my Game & Watch, and kept half of the doughnut. So, now Homer can be holding both. Also as an added bonus, threw Gaisuto's big daddy onto the screen of the Game & Watch. I hope I haven't offended anyone by adding my little bit of christmas cheer.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 25, 2007)

that's great, but do you have a non jpg version?


----------



## OSW (Dec 25, 2007)

*smacks head*

damn lossy image formats so dominant these days.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm beside and/or behind Homer.


----------



## JPH (Dec 26, 2007)

Shinji really needs to put his SpiderMonkeyRabbit on here!


----------



## Opium (Dec 26, 2007)

Manni is now up there


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 26, 2007)

hay guise
when's this goin' up on the front page?


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 9, 2008)

You can unsticky this now


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2008)

Bye bye, tree


----------

